# Early bird pre-Gaiety show?



## shesells (22 Apr 2009)

Anyone know of any good early bird menus in places that are handy for the Gaeity? There's about 6 of us, maybe 8. Want nice dinner at nice price! Mao is pricey, Wagamama is too communal...TGI is the usual but is there something else that's handy and decent?


----------



## meatmonger (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Early bird pre-Gaeity show?*

its not exactly handy, but chapter one's early bird is hard to beat in town

mermaid cafe is handy and decent.


----------



## jacobean (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Early bird pre-Gaeity show?*

Would recommend The Pigs Ear on Nassau Street, also The Farm on Dawson Street.  Both are doing good early bird menus at the moment which you can check out on [broken link removed]

Also just in case you aren't aware Mao's are doing two coures for 18.95 - still dear enough but much better value than normal.

Also Francesca's Restaurant in Brooks Hotel, Drury Street is a great location for a pre Gaiety event.  Not sure if they do an early bird but any time I've been it's been pretty reasonable and very nice.


----------



## dogfish (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Early bird pre-Gaeity show?*

Trocadero Restaurant 
3 Saint Andrew Street, Dublin 2, Co. Dublin.
01-6775545 
You can view there menu online. €25 for 3 course between 5p.m. and 7 p.m. vacate by 7.45p.m. Just a short walk to the Gaeity.


----------



## meatmonger (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Early bird pre-Gaeity show?*

of the others mentioned i would second the pigs ear also


----------



## amgd28 (23 Apr 2009)

*Re: Early bird pre-Gaeity show?*

Would second the Trocadero. Great spot


----------



## greenfield (23 Apr 2009)

La Mere Zou on Stephens Green do early bird - and they do it on Friday which many don;t (), went last Friday, lovely food


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Apr 2009)

lots of people have been recommending green nineteen recently
http://www.green19.ie/
haven't been yet myself but it's handy for the gaiety and the menu looks very reasonable


----------



## Curious81 (23 Apr 2009)

Trocadero has a great early bird! 

Another good spot for a very reasonable pre theatre is FXB, the one on Pembroke St is only a 5 min walk from the Gaiety, check out www.fxb.ie Its a good place for groups too.


----------



## Darthvadar (23 Apr 2009)

Pasta Fresca... Lovely Italian located in Chatham St just around the corner from the Gaiety... 



By the way, they're very good with special diets... I have a severe nut allergy, and while they are very careful, they've never made an issue of it!...



Darth...


----------



## muffin1973 (23 Apr 2009)

Green 19 is lovely, but the chances of such a large group getting a table are not good - they only take 50% bookings as well, they leave 50% of the tables free for walk-ins. I've gone several times straight after work with my husband and there was no chance of a table (or we could have one for about 45 mins which would feel too rushed).

I'd second the trocadero, also like Salamanca (you can book if you have a table of 6+ I think) - Il Posto does a lovely early bird as well and it's close to the Gaiety.

Odessa has the new Fivers menu which is nice enough - bigger than tapas, smaller than starters. We went and enjoyed it but it wasn't a very leisurely dining experience as they bring everything out as it's cooked so you tend to get through it all quite quickly. Still might be better with a larger group, and you can book Odessa.

Or Harry's on Dawson Street - last time we went they were doing dinner for two incl. bottle of wine for €55.  Very popular the place was packed...

M


----------



## shesells (23 Apr 2009)

Lots of suggestions there, thanks!


----------



## Páid (13 Apr 2015)

http://www.hugos.ie on Merrion Row has very good food and I find it reasonable price wise.


----------



## thedaddyman (13 Apr 2015)

Gotham off Grafton Street if you want a pizza


----------



## amtc (15 Apr 2015)

Went to the Fitzwilliam. Citron. Best meal


----------



## Purple (17 Apr 2015)

Darthvadar said:


> By the way, they're very good with special diets... I have a severe nut allergy, and while they are very careful, they've never made an issue of it!...
> 
> Darth...


I don't know why but the thoughts of someone called Darthvadar with a nut allergy reminded me of this.


----------

